

JavaScript:The World's Most Misunderstood Programming Language - mk
http://javascript.crockford.com/javascript.html

======
davidw
I think Tcl is certainly a competitor in the 'misunderstood' category:

<http://antirez.com/articoli/tclmisunderstood.html>

------
mpc
Great explanation about why the name "JavaScript" has done so much harm to the
language.

------
juwo
the article is old! 2001

